# Old Surrey, Burstow & West Kent Hunt



## GalaxyZak (1 January 2007)

Anyone out tomorrow?


----------



## icklemadame (2 January 2007)

Unfortunately not - a little too far away from me..   
However hope to be out on Saturday and next Tuesday!!

Emily xx


----------



## ali985 (2 January 2007)

Im going out with u guys next Saturday (South Down and Eridge hounds been invited) mum used to hunt with Old Surrery, Burstow &amp; West Kent yrs ago and im taking my 5yr old out 1st time!! Wish me gd luck, hope to meet u there glaxey


----------



## Ferdinase514 (2 January 2007)

My Grandfather in law (if there's such a thing) was master of the West Kent (before merger).

Would love to see some pics


----------



## icklemadame (2 January 2007)

Saturday should be a good day  really looking forward to it - my country so i know it really well!! 

Did you go out today xGalaxyx?


----------



## Drummer (3 January 2007)

I would love to join this hunt.  I believe it is our nearest!?!

Do you perhaps have any information you could send me and do you know if they have anything to do with the Warlingham &amp; District horse clubs mock hunts?

Thank you!!


----------



## icklemadame (3 January 2007)

If you are in the Warlingham area I believe it is your nearest. Best place to look is   http://www.mfha.co.uk/hunts/old_surrey_burstow_and_west_kent_hunt.html  - there are contact details for the secretaries on there. I have seen the same people out on the mock hunts that I do out hunting, but this may just be coincidence - however I know the OSB&amp;WK hunt from Warren Barn Farm in Warlingham, so I think there is a connection. I have a feeling I've seen you out on the mock hunts - winning the best turned out twice in a row?! (I may be wrong!! But I'm sure I recognise the horse in your sig!!)


----------



## Drummer (3 January 2007)

He he, yep that is us!  Normally with the little chestnut mare, who very nearly got it last time!

Fantastic, I will look in that thank you!!!

I think I recognise your pony too, do you go as a hound sometimes?


----------



## icklemadame (3 January 2007)

Nope - but she's very similar to a pony i think has been a hound - so similar that when looking through the photos that always come along with the hunts I always get excited to discover its the wrong pony I've just clicked to look at!! Are you going to the mock hunt at the end of january? And let me know if you are going to come out with the OSB&amp;WK - I'll come over and say hi!!

Emily xx


----------



## tormor (3 January 2007)

should be out on foot on saturday


----------



## Drummer (3 January 2007)

Yes we will be at the next Mock hunts, are you going to any of them?

If not this season we will definatly be out next season with them, I cannot wait!

Hmmm I may say hi to the wrong person then lol, I will pay more attention and say hello when we see you next!


----------



## icklemadame (3 January 2007)

Well I will definately be going to the next couple of mock hunts, and I'm sure to recognise you two (as ur always so clean!!) and the little starry bummed chestnut (if thats again the one i think ur talking about!!) so i will come over and say hello!!


----------



## icklemadame (3 January 2007)

Sorry, FinnMcCoul, who was your grandfather in law?  

And ali985, what does your horse look like so I can look out for you on Saturday?


----------



## Vicki1986 (4 January 2007)

Me and Drum are mocking this season in preparation to go with hounds next season.  So we will be out with OSBWKH in the not so distant future!! 
Oh yes thats me, im the starry bum chesnut, albeit minus the stars at the moment as i clipped them off in an attempt to win best turned out on boxing day, sadly i was just pipped to the post by a little grey, they took my name so i thought id clinched it but i was denied at the last second, how gutting !! So next clip i will be having stars back with avengance!!!!! x


----------



## Ferdinase514 (4 January 2007)

Sorry, FinnMcCoul, who was your grandfather in law? 

Click to expand...

Richard Thorpe


----------



## samp (4 January 2007)

Sorry does anyone have details yet for thier hunt ball in Feb?


----------



## ali985 (5 January 2007)

My horse is a bay throughbreed with a white snip down her face icklemadame wat does urs look like?


----------



## icklemadame (5 January 2007)

I think there are details about for the hunt ball - I've heard talk of it - maybe ring the secretary?

ali985 - I'll be hunting my little piebald mare tomorrow - the one in my picture - we'll be the ones completely unable to stand still for 2 seconds all bloody day!! (And probably turning up late &amp; muddy as we're hacking to the meet!!)


----------



## SunSmile (5 January 2007)

I'll be out on foot 2moro as my mare's lame  i'll look out all of u!! Have fun i'm really jealous!


----------



## icklemadame (7 January 2007)

Good fun day although incredibly incredibly muddy and wet!! (If anyone missed us I was the one so caked in mud I could barely see!!) Was very pleased with my little girl though who coped tremendously well despite being wet and cold before we'd even got to the meet - behaved herself and jumped everything beautifully - yey


----------



## ali985 (8 January 2007)

I think i saw i icklemadame my baby was sooooo gd even in though terrible conditions I stayed with the non jumping group most of the time but it was one of the best meets I have ever gone on!! Did u notice me?  I was the one with no breaks and having to turn circles to stop every time but I dont care I had soooooo much fun.


----------

